# Technical Question on Ultrasonic Testing of Welds



## ابوالفتح (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
تحياتى لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

:11: انا سؤالى عن أقل سمك نقدر نعمله اختبار بالموجات فوق الصوتيه (ultrasonic testing) ؟ وطبعا ياريت تعطونى الدليل من الكود او المواصفات . مع العلم انا شغال structrural steel وبستخدم كود الAWS D1.1 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوالفتح (30 يناير 2010)

*Just Please reply to me*

People. Please reply to me
I need your reply on this issue badly.




sorry for writing in english


----------



## احمدلبده (30 يناير 2010)

اقل تخانه تقدر تشتغل عليه طبقا ل كود aws d 1.1 
هى 8 ملميتر بواسطة بروب زاويه 70 والكلام ده هتلاقيه فى فصل 6
فى جداول acceptance criteria 
واى استفسار انا معاك


----------



## علاء الجمسى (17 فبراير 2010)

كلامك صحيح لان dead zone فعلا 8 مللى ومن 8 مللى ل 38 تستخدم ويدج بزاوايه 70 درجه الكود بيقول كده فعلا


----------

